# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  JGraph et srialisation en XML

## fouxy

bonjour,

JGraph respectant l'architecture MVC, je dois pouvoir srialiser mon JGraph de sortes que la prsentation et les donnes soient sauvegardes.

j essaie d'utiliser XMLEncoder ;
j'ai tendu la classe JGraph ; ma classe possde un constructeur par dfaut ;
tous les champs de l'API JGraph possdent des accesseurs et mutateurs ;
 priori les conditions sont remplient, mais je ne suis pas sr que l'encodage fonctionne bien, encore moins pour le dcodage...

je ne sais pas trop si cela ne fonctionne pas  cause d'une mauvaise utilisation du JGraph ou du XMLEncoder  ::cry::  
en tout cas je n'arrive pas  retracer le dessin.

je n ai pas de lever d'exception !

pouvez vous m'aider SVP ?


NB :
OS : windows
jdk : 1.6
JGraph : latest

----------


## g_rare

> j'ai tendu la classe JGraph ; ma classe possde un constructeur par dfaut ;
> tous les champs de l'API JGraph possdent des accesseurs et mutateurs ;


Peut-tre que la classe parente de JGraph possde des attributs privs (non-hrits donc inaccessibles) que tu ne peux pas exposer vi des getters/setters ?!...

 :;):

----------


## fouxy

bien,
a priori, JGraph ne possde pas de champs priv
elle hrite de JComponent...

j ai essay avec l'API XStream, et :

```

```


et y en a plein d'autre ...

je vais tenter la srialisation binaire !

----------


## fouxy

mon probleme est rsolu.

le dclenchement s'est fait grce  http://www.jgraph.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2222

la solution tait :

garder la mme instance de JGraph (ici drawing) ;
srialiser juste le GraphModel en faisant attention  la persistence :

```

```

desrialiser et rcuprer le GraphModel pour l'insrer dans mon ancienne instance de JGraph :


```

```

pas besoin de faire de MyJGraph.repaint()

==> ce code fonctionne avec exemple HelloWorld fourni par JGraph

----------

